# the Irwins on denten



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 22, 2004)

I must say that I do feel sorry for the remarks I have made about the Bob in the croc's enclosure to be honest I would have done the same thing. The only thing different would have been, I would have introduced Bob to off displayed croc's.....it struck home when Terri said its just like people introducing the new born baby to the family pet dog, and I have always believed that to be important.....Sorry Steve and Terri


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 22, 2004)

Very good interview. Too bad about the next guy talking about soldiers feeling his balls...


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 22, 2004)

sxereturn said:


> Very good interview. Too bad about the next guy talking about soldiers feeling his balls...



you never know he could have had them removed and replaced with a weapon of mass distruction...lol


----------



## Ricko (Mar 22, 2004)

thought terri talked bout s3x bit much but i liked the interview.


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 22, 2004)

Is it even possible to talk about sex too much?


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 22, 2004)

I picked that up as well, great to hear Stevo is enthusiastic else where...lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 22, 2004)

> Is it even possible to talk about sex too much?



At your age, No


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 22, 2004)

But once you've had it ..........


----------



## Adam (Mar 22, 2004)

Go fishhead go!!!!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 22, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> But once you've had it ..........



memories......lol


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 22, 2004)

NEVER too old for that


----------



## Adam (Mar 22, 2004)

Can't wait to get it again soooon!!!!


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> Can't wait to get it again soooon!!!!



if you buy it...it will come.....lol


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 22, 2004)

I just think it is good to see that she has adopted the Aussie mentality. I mean what does everyone talk about when your with your mates or at parties????? Think about it. I liked the reference made to living near a main road, and teaching your kids road safety. I have always been a defender of Steve and Terri because as I am sure anyone with kids will say, what works for one may not work for another. We raise our kids as we think is right not what anyone else thinks is right.


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 22, 2004)

While not a huge fan (no comments please), its good to see them getting back up.
Interesting to hear how he isn't repairing so good nowadays, unfortunatly I know how he feels.


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 22, 2004)

how old is he early 40's I think but I hope I have as much energy at that age...


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 22, 2004)

Age shall weary some


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Mar 22, 2004)

and a some good hard knocks...


----------



## Adam (Mar 22, 2004)

Crikey I agree,go the Irwins. I have a nice DVD collection of his and watch him on Foxtel all the time so he is my bestest of friends (except my 2 other good friends on here!!)


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh yeah??? Who is this other friend that you're talking about? Ha????!!!


----------



## cwarren72 (Mar 23, 2004)

Are you a stalker ?????????????


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

No but I am a bullpoo talker. I have one nemisis as in the one above lol and one very good chat buddy!!!!Oh and then of course there's my favourite iluvs..... :twisted: :wink:


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Well that's okay then 

cwarren, i only stalk on Mondays.


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

I stalk all the time hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha


----------



## obee (Mar 23, 2004)

Irwin is a toss for what he did always will be a toss for what he did.Unless you work with crocs everyday then you don't know what you are talking about.It was dangerous the moment the child was in the enclosure.As for comparing the introduction of a new baby to the family dog to Irwins stunt, shows a lack of knowledge.Both circumstances aren't or weren't for the child,he can't at a month see the bloody croc.So tell me what is he doing for the kid by showing him a croc,nothing other than using him for publicity.The interveiw proved to people that work crocs on a daily basis that he is a bigger fool than originally thought.
What the Bredls don't know about crocs aint worth knowing and on the day Karla Bredl started her show with Solomon she didn't think for a second she would be attacked by him, smashed pelvis,abductor muscle torn from her groin,and massive internal injuries.Hey she did the show with him hundreds of times before,ONE SLIP,WITH GUARDS THERE.In seconds massive injuries get the idea people.When dealing with animals anything can happen anytime,NO MATTTER HOW GOOD YOU THINK YOU ARE AND HAVE CONTROL OF THE SITUATION.
All I can say is lucky for Steve there nieve people who know nothing about crocs.Pretend all you want but for people who work with crocs and are parents it was a very bad call and total stupidity.

OBEE.


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Obee? How many teeth does Solomon have?

Answer - ZERO.

Don't feed buckets to your crocs. People know they can bite hard...


----------



## obee (Mar 23, 2004)

And your point is.


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

If they knew so much about crocs/reptiles he'd know buckets aren't part of it's natural diet, and that it's doing the animal harm.

Rob Bredl is a joke.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

I breed buckets for my scrubs....


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

Sure they aren't ponies?


----------



## obee (Mar 23, 2004)

You are an expert yourself then.I'd rather see a bucket than a baby any day.Think before you speak...lol.By the way how are all your crocs going.


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

Baby got no where near the animal. It's over, let it die.

My crocs are fine, how abouts yours?


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't think for a minute what Steve or Terri done was correct and I think they know that without admitting it. I like them and agree it was a stupid stunt but I also think that they have learnt a lesson regarless of what anyone says and I think aside from that inccodent they have taught the general a lot about snakes, and Steve's approach is usually of a VERY proffessional nature.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Mar 23, 2004)

My crocs are fine too.
Graham especially.


----------



## obee (Mar 23, 2004)

Adam I agree with you 100%.sxereturn his arm was, and the other one was holding the baby.To close was in the enclosure.Purpose for it was crap,which people like you believe.When you do shows with crocs talk to me,otherwise talk about stuff you know about and I'll be happy to listen and learn from you.End of subject it has been flogged to death.Lets just hope he has learnt,and one of his kids don't get turned into croc slop.


----------



## Adam (Mar 23, 2004)

HEAR HEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Woma_n (Mar 23, 2004)

Irwins father did it with him. Its their problem and their choice. People endanger their kids by driving with them in their car. I feel sorry for them, but they shouldnt have done it on camera.


----------



## ryan (Mar 23, 2004)

yes but did he slip and did the baby get eaten?

nope so it isnt a problem


----------



## obee (Mar 23, 2004)

Driving your kid in a car is a common everyday choice.What Steve did is just simple stupidity.On or off camera makes no diff,off you can't get publicity.My child is the world to me I would not put her in my croc enclosures for any amount of money.Outside, no chance of a croc getting her,inside every chance.I just believe as a parent I would like her to be safe forever from danger,not expose her to it for my gain.She would be there now with me if I let feeding a croc.Plenty of time in life for her to endanger herself with her own life decisions...loL. Not 1 mnoth old when you can't even see yet.What was he teaching his kid nothing at all. 
Ryan I bet Karla Bredl would love to remember the hundreds of times she didn't slip.Never will she forget the 1 time she did.If I ever do I hope my kid isn't there to see it.Remember all the times he has slipped like the alligator on the hand after he explained how quiet they were.The idiot has made whole documentries about animal slip ups.


----------



## obee (Mar 23, 2004)

Twits I have met that keep elapids and brag about how many times theyv'e been bitten to impress,have exactly the same mentality as this whacker.
I have been impressed by a man that has kept elapids longer than I have been alive and bitten once.Getting bitten is your mistake you haven't read the animal.But it is never fool proof particularly if you are known to be a fool.I know how to say Steve is a [email protected]#$r in 9 different languages I here it every day from tourists.To the thousands of tourists I speak to every week I praise the man for the incredible good he has done.For the idiocy I condem him.
If he is out to save the natural world why not put money into the list of Aussie fauna eg.northern hairy nose wombat,that on the brink of extinction, practicaly nothing being done for these animals.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 23, 2004)

I think that Steve really did not want to feed his baby to croc. We all know that babies do not have nutritional value and enough bone structure to give croc calcium he needed.


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

Obee...haha...oh man. I'm not even going to start.

Try and do a little background research on the guy...


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

Bugger it, I'll say something.

1 - How on earth did it get any good publicity? He was just doing what his father did with him, and what he has done with Bindi. Right? Wrong? Everyone brings their kid up differently. Is the kid dead? No.

2 - He gets bit by small crocs and gators like people with pythons get bit by their snakes. Whoopty. He's never been severly bitten.

3 - He has never been bitten by a dangerous elapid.

4 - He owns hundreds of thousands of acres of land all over the world. St George (restoring native Bilby populations and studying Woma's) is one area close to home. He also has land in the Daintree, NT, PNG, Amazon...

I'm also pretty certain he IS doing something about Hairy Nosed Wombats. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

Obee, well put but you are fighting a battle you can not win.
I have noticed that most of the ppl who condemned his stunt are parents themselves and most of the ppl who say there was no danger are not.
There is a difference between between putting your child in a car and strapping your kid to the bullbar.
Some people will never see past the hero worship either.


----------



## ryan (Mar 23, 2004)

Greebo said:


> Obee, well put but you are fighting a battle you can not win.
> I have noticed that most of the ppl who condemned his stunt are parents themselves and most of the ppl who say there was no danger are not.
> There is a difference between between putting your child in a car and strapping your kid to the bullbar.
> Some people will never see past the hero worship either.



thats right but there is a huge difference between steve doing it and one of us doing it. thats what people arent considering, parents or not


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

Granted. All the more reason why he should be setting a good example.(which he mostly does)


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

Greebo, if you ever get to Australia Zoo, all you ever see is safety. Whenever anyone is in with a croc, there is a minimum of two people outside the enclosure communicating with the person in the enclosure. No one has ever been grabbed during a demo. Unlike Bredl's...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 23, 2004)

If your typical Joe Blo had any idea of the crushing potential of those Burmese Pythons that their kids are having slung around their necks and getting photographed with, I think they'd have something else to moan & groan about - stuff the crocs -what about the snakes they'd all scream! Ignorance is a milder form of stupidity! Here is the one thing Irwin ISN'T ..... ignorant! :roll:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 23, 2004)

sxereturn said:


> Greebo, if you ever get to Australia Zoo, all you ever see is safety. Whenever anyone is in with a croc, there is a minimum of two people outside the enclosure communicating with the person in the enclosure. No one has ever been grabbed during a demo. Unlike Bredl's...


Hang on, you told us that on the day Steve didnt have anyone with him as per usual and no one else was in the enclosure.?????????????????????????


----------



## peterescue (Mar 23, 2004)

I dont care about what Steve and Bob did or didnt do. I just know that Steve Irwin isnt big enough to admit he was wrong.
Peter


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

peterescue said:


> sxereturn said:
> 
> 
> > Greebo, if you ever get to Australia Zoo, all you ever see is safety. Whenever anyone is in with a croc, there is a minimum of two people outside the enclosure communicating with the person in the enclosure. No one has ever been grabbed during a demo. Unlike Bredl's...
> ...



I did? Show me the post.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 23, 2004)

I've only been there a couple of times, but whenever there was anyone in the croc enclosure there was a minimum of three other people _inside _the enclosure with them. Those people are often forgotten by the general public because they don't appear to be doing anything. And anyone with a video camera most likely wouldn't be filming them because they aren't as interesting as the guy feeding the croc (with or without a baby).


----------



## NoOne (Mar 23, 2004)

sxereturn we know you have done voluntary work at australia zoo but say, if you had done voluntary work at Airle Beach reptile park would you still say Rob Bredl is a joke?
Can i ask exactly why Rob bredl is a joke?

Are you aware of the things that his father Joe Bredl did or for that matter Rob.
I personally have nothing agianst Irwin i think he raises awareness of reptiles better than anyone.
However the Bredls did alot more early studies and made alot more discoveries than pretty much anyone in the country, i don't think theres any denying that.

You are defending Steve Irwin like he is your god you need to look at what others have done before making comments like that.


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't like the way he conducts himself. He's more egotistical, "Look at me, I am so brave" type thing. Kissing crocs on the nose, trying to suck venom out (stupid on so many levels) etc.

If I didn't like Steve Irwin, I would say so. Some of his opinions I do not agree with, but on the whole I think he is FANTASTIC. I fall asleep watching Attenborough and O'shea, but I'll stay up till 3 in the morning just to watch a repeat of Steve.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey sxe,what makes you say Rob Bredl is a joke?

Do you know the guy and what he has done?

I don't think having 3 or 10 people in an enclosure is going to stop someone from slipping and that's all it takes.....SNAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoOne (Mar 23, 2004)

Like Irwin doesn't do that, the way he handles himself around crocs makes them look super dangerous, jumping around carrying on about how cranky they are.
Bredl shows how they are not mindless killers better than Irwin.
I can't say i ever heard of him trying to suck venom out, i think he would know proper first aid.

Again Mark O'shea has spent more hrs than Irwin in the remote places all over the world studding repitles and mapping their distribution he has devoted his life to it and his shows are alot more informative.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL that is great topic again here on APS.
Regarding the three people watching when demo is going on, They are there to save babies.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL theres nothing like a irwin to get a good debate going.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

I reckon Eric Clapton is the greatest guitarist alive but I don't go around calling Joe Satriani a joke.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 23, 2004)

Modesty is not everybodys strong site.


----------



## hectic_herper (Mar 23, 2004)

Jimmy Hendrix is better greebo.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

Hendrix is dead which pretty much rules him out as the best guitarist alive.
(I chose my words carefully)


----------



## BuggieSmuggler (Mar 23, 2004)

My 2 bobs worth. Steve certainly has raised the profile of Australia & our animals & outback.

As far as knowing what he's doing, he must know something or he'd probably be dead by now. 

But do I think that he acts responsibly, I'm not sure. 

I went to Oz zoo early in 2001 & one of their guys had just been nailed by a croc (I think it was during a display). Steve wasn't there & one of the other keepers was doing the croc talk. Man was he sucking air. Breathing really hard through the wireless head mic. And while there were 3 people in the enclosure with him, the only real escape was a few steps up to the fence which he had to leap over last minute. I deal with risk management on a regular basis & all I can say is soooo many things can go wrong.

I always laugh at the Albi Mangles type footage you get on Steve's shows on Fox etc. He jumps out of the car having just sited a fierce snake runs up the road full bore only to find that a camera isalready there filming from the other direction.

I work in the child care industry & was talking to a mum who's 9 year old & 9 year old friend came back from a walk on their farm with 2 small black snakes (one dead & one nearly dead) that the boys had found , "just like Steve Irwin. " 

I like him but Geez he can be a big bloody wally.

Ps. What about Van Halen?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 23, 2004)

They certainly don't give the viewer much credit when they do their editing , that's for sure.I love the episode where a komodo dragon has him bailed up a tree but he can still talk to the camera.Where exactly is the camera man supposed to be.Standing on the dragon perhaps?

Ps. I love Van Halen too. My amp is actually a Eddie Van Halen Peavey 5150 (not cheap) although only Saikrett will probably know what that is.


----------



## NoOne (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes he does seem to have the ability to "find" whatever hes looking for LOL.


----------



## ad (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice Amp Greebo, I just sold my marshall jcm900.
Still got a peavey classic 30 that kicks along well.
Agree on clapton as im a blues nut, buddy guy is awesome -his rhythm lets him down from being the best, but have you seen him live!!!

my 2c on Steve Irwin is it looks like the whole bob saga took a big toll on them. It was a big publicity stunt that went wrong, which he still trys to justify as being ok.
I wonder what bobs training regime is - how many times he currently feeds the crocs etc. per week/day. Repetition is what kids that age thrive on and without repeating it constantly the whole exercise is pointless!


----------



## BuggieSmuggler (Mar 23, 2004)

I love it when Steve sees a hole crawls down it, but the camera man must have been "berry berry sneaky" 'cause he's already down there.

Ad do you like the old old stuff like Sonny Boy Williamson & Brownie Mcgee? I love the blues harp, have to get myself an old dirty sounding valve amp again.


----------



## obee (Mar 24, 2004)

Americans that come through the my park said he did admit he was wrong,TO AMERICA.I HEAR HE DID SOME FANCY SUCKIN UP TO THE POWERS TO BE OVER THERE.Cause thats where the money lies.To his countrymen here what explanation did we get,stuffall. Up here there are real crocodile men, the old fellas,now a rare breed,the real experts.I love to listen to the encounters and yarns of old fellas.I spend most of my time out bush and are honoured to be allowed access to tribal land out of bounds to public.Trust me when I say Steve has never even lived in croc country and is the showy tip of the iceberg to the knowledge that exists up here.When it comes to Rob Bredl Steve couldn't even compete with rob's shadow,and I've met people up here in the middle of knowhere even Rob could learn from.


----------



## earthmother (Mar 24, 2004)

I think Steve was being a proud Dad and wanted the world to see 'Robert'. 

People drive their kids around in deadly weapons with no seatbelts, they kill them slowly by taking drugs and drinking while pregnant, they make them obese, people choose partners over their own kids, there is incest, cruelty and neglect going on under our noses. 

there are beaten damaged children and we're worried about Bob? I'm not.
MM
PS: Slatey you are funny.


----------



## obee (Mar 24, 2004)

I've got a goodin.A mate of mine owns a cane farm in Ingham.In Steve's early days when his shows were almost all fiction and nobody really knew him.He approached some farmers{Peter my m8 included]to film a seen catching a pig with his dog to bait a croc trap.One shot showed pigs running out of cane just on daybreak 5:45am.The next shot showed Steve with his dog running along the cane and it suddenly was 6 hrs later in the heat of the day.But again the cameraman arrived first and was able to film the pig bouncing around in circles and not going anywhere both of them waiting for Steve and his dog to show up.That cameraman is like bloody superman.
To cut a long story short another guy caught the pig with his dogs and to keep it where it could be filmed they tied it to a stake and then Steve put his dog on it.So Steve must be God and above cruelty to animals laws.A total setup.SXE you are the one that needs to research your god almighty and look through unglazed eyes.People laugh at him not with him and like you he is great entertainment.Please keep posting you kill me....lolol


----------



## sxereturn (Mar 24, 2004)

obee said:


> Trust me when I say Steve has never even lived in croc country



Mate, he spent 2 bloody years up North catching crocs. Have you ever even met the guy?


----------



## Slateman (Mar 24, 2004)

Earth Mother I am laughing at all this Steve Irvin discussions. Frankly I don't care about show business to much. Who knows what is going on behind camera in real situation. If all this comedians give people pleasure, good on them. If that is Snakebabe or Steve Irvin das not meter to me. Obviously they provide good entertiment, and people do have something to talk about. So all this comedians do fulfill they purpose and they have right to be admired by some. I personally like Jacky Chen. 
By the way my snakes do not care at all, they prefer rats for weekly show.


----------



## Farkurnell (Mar 24, 2004)

Greebo said:


> I reckon Eric Clapton is the greatest guitarist alive.






Are we having a poll? If so, I vote for Carlos Santana followed closely by David Gilmour.

I reckon Eric Clapton would vote for Chet Atkins.(if he was alive of course)



Cheers, Greg.


----------



## stockeh (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes Clapton is good, satriani is awsome.... but he is only part of the equation what about SRV or steve vai they both have a place on the list.

And i cant for a second believe that no one has mentioned Eric Johnson... he is awsome smooth as silk and always clean an crisp... no effects needed he gets my vote


----------



## Slateman (Mar 24, 2004)

Eric will get my vote. But after you greebs. One day I have to visit you to hear you play mate.


----------



## Woma_n (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree. I wouldnt ever put my kid (not that I have one) near a croc the way he did. But I cant understand ANYTHING he does. I love him though, so passionate about everything.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2004)

I have to agree with Woma n. He could be a total dropkick but his enthusiasm will always suck me in.
Peter


----------



## peterescue (Mar 24, 2004)

I have no intention of wading through old post in this or any other list to see if Sxereturns did or didnt say something. I am more than willing to concede that I am mixing my memories. 
Cheers Peter


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2004)

I didn't mean to sidetrack the topic, I was just trying to use an analogy.

ps. Carlos Santana and David Gilmour are both excellent choices.
How many guitarists does it take to change a lightbulb?
Six. One to change it and five to stand around saying "I could do that better."


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 24, 2004)

How many bassists does it take to change a light bulb?
Six, One to change it and the rest to fight of the guitarists who want to hog the light.


----------

